# 6º Aniversário do MeteoPT



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Celebra-se hoje a primeira meia-dúzia de anos desta casa, local onde eu e mais *3823* pessoas nos encontramos, dispostos a desfrutar do gosto que nos une, da melhor forma. Da minha parte, tem sido um prazer estar em Vossa companhia, esperando comemorar a dúzia, o dobro da dúzia, enfim, os múltiplos que a vida me deixar. 

*6 anos*, Bem-Haja!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Ago 2011 às 00:40)

E já lá vão 6 anos de *Meteopt*, desta maravilhosa comunidade da qual eu já faço parte à 3!

Só me resta deixar aqui os meus *Parabéns*, desejando que os próximos 6 sejam tão bons ou melhores que estes que já passaram...e que todos tenham os seus eventos meteorológicos preferidos, em dose q.b. e sem nenhuns estragos!

E atenção, não somos os únicos Meteoloucos que andam por ai...


Grande Abraço!! Parabéns METEOPT! Parabéns a todos os seus membros!


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2011 às 01:41)

Parabéns ao *MeteoPT*

Parabéns também a todos os membros desta fantástica comunidade principalmente ao *Fil* que um dia resolveu fazer a loucura a criar um fórum português de meteorologia. Seis anos passaram e tudo leva a crer que muitos mais virão. Eu já acompanho o MeteoPT à quase 4 anos e desde então são raros os dias que passo sem vir a esta casa ler ou opinar sobre alguma coisa.

Muito obrigado a todos os membros que participam e participaram neste fórum e também à administração que tem feito um excelente trabalho de divulgação e evolução do MeteoPT

Membros: *3824*
Tópicos: *5 044*
Posts: *282 714*


----------



## ijv (26 Ago 2011 às 09:18)

Parabéns ao meteoPT, e também a equipa que esta por de traz, pois sem eles não havia o nosso grande meteoPT


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2011 às 09:38)

Parabéns aquela que é sem dúvida a _minha casa_ (e vossa também certamente)  

6 anos com altos e baixos (muito mais altos que baixos), parabéns a todos vós que tornam o MeteoPT possível!

Foram 6 e mais 6 serão certamente... 

Obrigado ao Fil por ter fixado neste cantinho da internet alicerces sólidos e a todos os que ao longo do tempo com o seu trabalho cimentaram esta casa sempre em crescimento!

PARABÉNS METEOPT!!!


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Ago 2011 às 09:42)

visito o fórum diariamente e não podia deixar em claro esta coluna

Parabéns a todos que fazem do MeteoPT um espaço de cultura e informação


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2011 às 09:43)

Parabéns ao Meteopt,


----------



## RSilva_TN (26 Ago 2011 às 10:32)

Parabéns ao MeteoPT por este 6º aniversário e pelo trabalho/dedicação que diariamente é feito por aqui. Continuem!


----------



## iceworld (26 Ago 2011 às 11:10)

Parabéns a todos os "meteopts" que fizeram com que hoje seja possível festejar este 6º aniversário.

Obrigado


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Ago 2011 às 11:11)

Muitos Parabéns, MeteoPT


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2011 às 11:33)

Muitos parabéns ao MeteoPT pela meia dúzia de anos e que chegue a dúzia de anos com a mesma força com quem tem estado até aqui e se possível que cresça muito mais  parabéns não só ao meteopt como a todos que nele participam e lhe dão vida


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2011 às 11:41)

Parabéns ao jovem MeteoPT, nosso companheiro no dia-a-dia.

  E parabéns a quem o criou (Fil) e a quem zela para que tudo funcione nos conformes.


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2011 às 11:45)

6 anos! Como o tempo passa... Muitos Parabéns, MeteoPT, em especial ao Fil, o criador deste espaço de informação e convívio português. 
Que venham mais 6 dias, mais 6 semanas, mais 6 meses, mais 6 anos, mais 6 décadas, mais 6... e muitos mais virão.


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2011 às 12:06)

E já la vão 6 anos, 6 anos de emoções, 6 anos de debates, só tenho a agradecer a este forúm pois graças a ele conheci pessoas que posso considerar amigos e que partilham o mesmo gosto que eu 

PARABÉNS METEOPT


----------



## filipept (26 Ago 2011 às 12:16)

Parabéns MeteoPt. 
Tem sido incrível o crescimento deste fórum, quer em termos de membros, de qualidade e da sua importância/utilidade para a sociedade civil.
É já impossível falar de meteorologia em Portugal sem a referência a este fórum.


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Ago 2011 às 12:19)

Muitos parabéns ao *MeteoPT* pelo 6º aniversário  

Apesar de ser membro do forúm desde à 8 meses, também quero dar os parabéns ao criador e aos administradores que todos os dias fazem de tudo para que este forúm português de meteorologia seja o melhor dos melhores. Espero que continuem por muitos mais anos a fazer deste espaço um local de convívio, cultura e informação para todos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2011 às 12:33)

Parabéns ao MeteoPT.

Muito devo eu a este fórum que definitivamente me guiou até à minha grande paixão pela meteorologia. Já era aficcionado muito tempo antes de conhecer o fórum e o que por cá se discutia, mas desde que entrei o meu interesse tem vindo sempre a aumentar. E mesmo por vezes sem tempo para cá vir acompanhar as novidades, vou continuando com esta paixão, desde investigação para realização pessoal, medições ambulantes, discussões com professores de faculdade. Numa paixão que não se apaga, pelo contrário, há-de me acompanhar até ao fim dos meus dias, assim espero.

E muito obrigado também por todos os que conheci por cá e que mais me convenceram que este era o caminho certo, as amizades conquistadas, hoje somos um enorme grupo de amigos com algo em comum. Grande parte do que sei, e acredito que muitos outros, foi graças a este fórum e à partilha de conhecimentos.

Bem haja. E venham muitos mais anos.


----------



## CptRena (26 Ago 2011 às 14:12)

Parabéns ao MeteoPT e a toda a vasta equipa que compõe este fórum fantástico.
Muitos mais anos de previsões e seguimentos meteo-climatológicos se seguirão.


----------



## Mago (26 Ago 2011 às 14:17)

Parabéns a toda a comunidade do fórum pelas excelentes contribuições que fazem este sítio uma referência na meteorologia.
Parabéns também aos administradores e moderadores por manterem este fórum disciplinado e saudável!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2011 às 14:54)

*Grande fórum, grande espaço de debate sobre a(s) nossa(s) paixão(ões).

Tarde aqui cheguei mas felizmente cá estou eu - é inseparável a presença do fórum aqui em casa, no trabalho, em qualquer lugar onde a net esteja...

Fantástico! 6 anos e muitos mais para dar pela frente.

Parabéns aos obreiros deste espaço e todos os que aqui participam.
Parabéns também a todos os que, apesar de não participarem neste espaço, nos lêem.*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2011 às 15:33)

Parabéns MeteoPT!  Que venham muitos mais. Obrigado por tudo! Foi este o fórum que me deixou mais impressionado pela meteorologia e que me fez aprender mais, claro também obrigado aos Administradores e Moderadores por deixarem o fórum acontecer!
 E por coincidência também é hoje o meu primeiro ano no fórum


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2011 às 15:45)

5 meses e meio neste fantástico fórum, com uma grande organização, com tópicos muito úteis para os aprendizes, com uma imensidão de membros 5*, que "por mais burro que seja", há sempre alguém disposto a ajudar, disposto a ensinar qualquer conceito de meteorologia (ou não) que seja. 
Só tenho uma coisa a dizer, *Muitos Parabéns MeteoPT, e obrigado a todos* os membros que têm feito deste fórum, para mim, um dos melhores fóruns da cibernáutica.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Ago 2011 às 17:02)

Parabéns ao MeteoPT pela meia-dúzia e parabéns também a todos os membros que tornaram isto no que é hoje, mas principalmente ao Fil que há 6 anitos teve a ideia de criar esta "casa de loucos".


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Ago 2011 às 18:47)

Boas

Parabéns Meteopt pelos 6 anos de existência, que dures mais 1000 

Aqui quero deixar um forte abraço a todos os que estão por detrás deste projecto. ( Obrigado Fil pela criação)

Quero também deixar também uma palavra muito especial ao Vince que é um administrador de se lhe tirar o chapéu, um exemplo a seguir de humildade, querer e sabedoria. 

A todos os membros desta comunidade um forte abraço.

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2011 às 20:32)

Mais um anito hein 

Muitos parabéns


----------



## Saul Monteiro (26 Ago 2011 às 21:50)

Hoje poderia ser feriado nacional. Pois no mundo nem sempre nasce um fórum como este.

Parabéns Meteopt pelos 6 anos de existência e a todas as pessoas que fazem esta casa crescer dia para dia.

Abraços e que chegue o bom tempo para nós


----------



## actioman (27 Ago 2011 às 01:48)

Os meu mais sinceros parabéns a esta casa e a todos os que a visitam, nela moram e dela fazem o seu ponto de encontro diário. Sem esquecer quem a organiza e administra tão bem.
Não nos esqueçamos que este fórum tem os seus alicerces nas belas terras transmontanas e como tal estará sempre de pé perante as adversidades que possa atravessar. Obrigado Fil 

O mais interessante deste nosso fórum é a multiplicidade de temas e níveis de aprofundamento que nos apresenta. Serve desde aquele que apenas procura saber a resposta ao tempo que fará, até ao que procura um aprofundamento na génese de um determinado fenómeno meteorológico.
E não é que ser *amador* em algo, é tal e qual como a palavra diz "aquele que ama" e isso por si só já diz tudo.
Temos ainda a vantagem de não nos limitarem os meios científicos, que apesar de muito necessários, são em simultâneo limitativos da liberdade de pensar e falar, sem temer o cair em ridículo entre os seus pares.


O meu especial MUITO OBRIGADO à equipa que ajuda e mantém a casa arrumada:

Administradores:
*Administrador
HotSpot
Minho
Vince*

Moderadores:
*AnDré
Dan
Gerofil
Rog
vitamos*



Para além destes nomes, há mais alguns que no anonimato fazem ou fizeram deste local a maravilha que todos nós apreciamos diariamente. 






Um forte abraço a toda a Comunidade!


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2011 às 09:41)

Este é de facto um lugar mágico onde dezenas ou mesmo centenas de pessoas se encontram todos os dias. Sendo um espaço de informação meteorológica de alto calibre, foi cativando ao longo destes 6 anos fãs um pouco por todo o país e mesmo no estrangeiro!

Desde a criação do Meteopt pudémos experimentar fenómenos meteorológicos de excelência, com termos como downburst, neve no litoral, furacões, tempestades de granizo, calor extremo, tempestades atlânticas, sincelo, entre muitos outros.

Deste maravilhoso espaço destaco naturalmente toda a equipa de administradores e de moderadores que permitem, por um lado, que o espaço se mantenha arrumado e por outro, dão um acréscimo muito significativo de conhecimento meteorológico ao nosso país.

Por outro lado tenho de destacar os nossos artistas do vídeo, da fotografia, aliás arrisco-me a dizer que em cada meteolouco existe um artista fotográfico (eu confesso que não tenho muito jeito!) 

Nem todos os dias cá escrevo (aliás, passo algum tempo sem escrever) mas todos os dias passo por cá e pelos inúmeros sites que aqui aprendi ao longo dos últimos 5 anos para beber do conhecimento meteorológico que é um exemplo em Portugal.

Só tenho (apesar de um pouco tarde) dar os parabéns a esta maravilhosa comunidade e esperar que venhamos a ser brindados com muitos mais fenómenos ao longo dos próximos anos para aqui podermos comentar e informar um país que na calma meteorológica que sempre nos marcou vai começando aos poucos a preocupar-se mais e mais com esta importantíssima composição da natureza da Terra.

Um abraço a todos os meus colegas de fórum e

VIVA O METEOPT!


----------



## Norther (27 Ago 2011 às 13:09)

Parabéns pelos 6 anos de meteopt, óptimo forum que me permitiu tomar um melhor conhecimento sobre a meteorologia, certeza que mais anos se seguirão...


----------



## Brigantia (28 Ago 2011 às 23:48)

Parabéns meteopt.com.

Agora mais visitante do que participante mas sempre atento a esta fantástica comunidade.

Força meteopt.com. Continuem.


----------

